# Omega Smf300



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Picked this one up a couple of weeks ago. I had mixed feelings as I knew the seller as rather a 'poor sport' in the watch forum world, in addition to being known for being generous in his descriptions. I usually subscribe to the 'buy the seller' rule, but I'd missed on these several times and they're getting thin on the ground. So I cast the die. It came on a nasty plasticky strap which had been crudely trimmed to the correct size. That immediately went in the rubbish as I'd just picked up this black leather with the appropriate stitching accents.










The watch was listed as a runner (which it is) with some crystal and bezel damage - which it also is. I understand that a crystal won't be too much of an issue, but the bezel may be a different story. I'll be happy to get a new crystal fitted and a bit of Polywatch should make the bezel more presentable.



















All in all, I'm happy to have found this one and hope to have it looking a shade better soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Colin, These are nice arnt they, Jon and Foz have really nice ones, I hope to join the club one day too









Those crowns look great.....I hope the bezel responds to some tlc, but its not too bad as it is, Ive certainly seen worse!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good catch Colin, I`m glad your gamble paid off


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Colin, These are nice arnt they, Jon and Foz have really nice ones, I hope to join the club one day too


Well as expected this comment had a short `Use by...` date







:lol:



jasonm said:


> Thing now is, thats it, Im happy with my collection....No more to get!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

As I've learned from Jon and Andy, the movements are the issue with this watch. And new bezels - these old Omega inserts which are thinner seem to crack/delaminate fairly frequently. Most likely due to flex with removal/re-installation.

If I can get this one gussied up, will post more pics. Thanks for the comments


----------

